# Farbspray (Luftstrom sichtbar machen)



## Ellina (11. September 2019)

Hallo,

Ich würde gerne mal wissen ob es so en art Spray gibt was farbe beinhaltet so das man die Luftströme sichtbar macht.

Gibt es da was oder weis wer wie der richtige begriff ist.

Hab schon bisschen geschaut aber noch nicht wirklich fündig geworden.

Danke


----------



## _Berge_ (11. September 2019)

*AW: Farb-spray (Luft-strom sichtbar machen)*

mir fällt jetzt nichts ein was nicht unter umständen etwas verfärben würde

Aber mal so ganz einfach:

Was hälst du von Räucherstäbchen? 

reicht ja vollkommen um den Luftstrom sichtbar zu machen


----------



## Sinusspass (11. September 2019)

*AW: Farb-spray (Luft-strom sichtbar machen)*

Wenn du jemanden kennst, der E-Zigarette raucht, hat sich das Problem erledigt. Sollte man nicht öfters machen, aber für einem Test geht das. Eine Nebelmaschine wird wohl auch gut funktionieren.


----------



## shootme55 (11. September 2019)

*AW: Farb-spray (Luft-strom sichtbar machen)*

Genau so ist es, Räucherstäbchen oder Trockeneis. 
Ich vermute du willst den Luftstrom im Gehäuse sichtbar machen. Egal welche Farbe oder Pulver du nimmst, es wird sich anlegen und du kannst putzen, daher Räucherstäbchen, E-Zigaretten (vlt. Bissl schwach) oder Nebelmaschienen eine gute Wahl. Es Gibt auch Rauchkerzen die man bei Luftdichtheitsprüfungen nimmt, aber die könnten auch färben glaub ich. Ich würd Trockeneisrauch nehmen.

Sowas da hab ich gemeint:


https://www.amazon.de/Björnax-Rauch...MV37DGPMY5G&psc=1&refRID=VF7M4QXFFMV37DGPMY5G


----------



## Ellina (11. September 2019)

*AW: Farb-spray (Luft-strom sichtbar machen)*

also Shootme hat es erfasst. Ich will den Luftstrom schauen wie die verwirbelungen sind und ob grafikarte unter umständen bei einen anderen art projekt wo ne lüfer über der HDD liegt genügent luft bekommt u.s.w

Die dinge iin link wären mir einfach zu viel. Ich such was für 1 art dose um es ab und zu testen zu können mit minimalen ablagerungen.

Trockeneis ist ganz gut. Frage ist nur wie bekomme ich das "Flüssig/Gasförmig" so dass es in Gehäuse sichtbar ist.


----------



## _Berge_ (11. September 2019)

Die PCGH Redaktion hats mal gemacht:






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DvAmTmWfhvQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Ellina (11. September 2019)

ja genau die "Ruspatikel" dass ist das problem.

An sonsten Danke aber naja damit bin ich auch nicht gan so schlau und gut dann muss ich nach alternativen lösungen suchen und finden.


----------



## EyRaptor (11. September 2019)

Ich würde jetzt auch Trockeneis vorschlagen.
Man hat danach einfach keine Rücktstände wie bei Farben.


----------



## Ellina (11. September 2019)

EyRaptor schrieb:


> Ich würde jetzt auch Trockeneis vorschlagen.
> Man hat danach einfach keine Rücktstände wie bei Farben.



Darum geht es mir. Weil die System ja weiter dann noch für längere zeit nutzbar bleiben sollen. Und nicht "Ausgemustert" werden etc....


----------



## EyRaptor (11. September 2019)

Trockeneis Direkt so als Tipp


----------



## Ellina (11. September 2019)

EyRaptor schrieb:


> Trockeneis Direkt so als Tipp



Danke blos 100 stück weis ich sagen wir 90-95 stück nix an zu fangen. Dass wäre bisschen arge verschwendung.

Danke Trotzdem.


----------

